# IE8 Browser Back Button Won't work..sometimes



## jackz4000

Not sure where to post this.  I have IE8 on a Dell D600, Windows XP Pro and sometimes my browser back button (previous page) doesn't work and sometimes it does.  I had the same problem with IE7 too and it only happens on some websites...sometimes.

Today, it doesn't work when I'm on Amazon, but will work on other sites.  I'll keep double and triple clicking too and I can't return to the previous page.  So I have to X out and start all over again.

Any remedies?  Thanks, Jack


----------



## salvage-this

I have no idea what could be causing the problem but here is a workaround.  You can right click some while space on the page and select back.  Hopefully that will work.  

I would switch to another browser.  Chrome, Firefox and Opera are really good.


----------



## jackz4000

I had tried that but I get nothing.  Seems to mainly happen only on Amazon--with most other sites I don't have that problem.


----------



## TFT

Scripting on certain websites will stop a re-direct, use the 'dropdown list' and attempt to go back by clicking the site in the list, if it does then its the scripting on the site or your security/privacy settings.

An example, Facebook is a banned site at work so any site that has a Facebook link in it will not allow me to 'go back', I have to use the history list.


----------



## jackz4000

jackz4000 said:


> I had tried that but I get nothing.  Seems to mainly happen only on Amazon--with most other sites I don't have that problem.



I tried the dropdown but with mixed results. I think its scripting or something because I don't have that problem on other sites. 

Did a search but nothing very close to my problem. Thanks, JK


----------



## thesam101

Hi jackz4000

i havnt actually heard of your particular problem before. But as TFT said, scripting can be used to try to prevent or discourage using the browser navigation buttons. Its normally implemented when you are on a secure connection and/or logged in somewhere, and by using the back button it would cause and issue with that.

Are you logged in to amazon? Always worth clearing cookies in the browser and going back in. Either that or run IE with no add-ons, see if it makes a difference. To do that, goto start>programs>accessories>system tools>'IE no add ons'
(i'm using the windows 7/vista path for that, but should be similar in XP).

Otherwise, if it doesn't help, use another browser 

Good luck


----------



## Sparkey

*This is a real issue!*

I have the same problem when using the Amazon website within IE even when using Multiple computers: Dell D600 XP Pro 32bit, Dell XPS XP Pro 32bit, My Customer's XP Pro 32/64bit machines, My Customers Windows 7 Business64bit Machines, etc...These are all running IE Version 8 (8.0.6001.18702) and all with the latest Microsoft Updates as of 6/21/2011.

It could easily be an Amazon Scripting issue but no errors come up and it could easily be an IE security update issue...but in the end no one is really talking about this and changing to a new web browser is a lame recommendation even if it works because your browser preference is as personal as anything and what we need is help finding out what broke and ultimately is causing this function to quit working.

I will be looking for a real answer and posting if I find it!


----------



## Cromewell

It isn't really an 'issue.' Typically what is happening is (and facebook is brutal for it) intermediary pages are getting put in between where you were and where you are going. It's all those 'let your friends see what you are browsing' widgets that so many sites have. The page in the middle (sometimes pages) do nothing but forward you to the next page in the chain, the only work around is to use the down arrow to go back more than 1 page.


----------



## StrangleHold

Above ^^^^^


----------



## okapixel

your problem is easy to fix, 
never use ie8, go to firefox or chrome and wallaaaaa


----------



## Cromewell

okapixel said:


> your problem is easy to fix,
> never use ie8, go to firefox or chrome and wallaaaaa



This affects all browsers whenever a site injects an intermediate redirection page.


----------



## wolfeking

Just a thought (I never use IE anymore. Its way too slow.), but when it does this, try holding down your Left mouse button over the back button. It should give you a list of sites that you can go back to. Just select where your going back to and problem solved. 





for the visual learners.


----------

